# Introducing the 2012 Mathews® Heli-m™



## AT News

The new Heli-m™ masters more than 20 years of Mathews’ engineering to 
deliver the smoothest, quietest, most technologically advanced lightweight 
bow ever offered. 

The Heli-m™ features the new advanced GeoGrid™ riser, Harmonic Stabilizer Lite™, 
and a lightweight Reverse Assist® Roller Guard which results in a super smooth draw. 
The Heli-m™ also packs two decades’ worth of single-cam advancements into the all-new 
Heli-m™ Cam which produces speeds up to 332 feet per second with a generous 7” brace height.

Every archer knows that words cannot express the feelings of a perfectly executed shot. 
Likewise, we can’t find the words to describe this perfectly designed bow. So go shoot the new 
Heli-m™ today at your Authorized Mathews Retailer to experience for yourself why this is the
finest hunting bow ever offered!


IBO Rating Up to 332 fps 
Axle-to-Axle 30" 
Brace Height 7" 
Draw Weight 40-70 & 65 lbs 
Bow Weight 3.5 lbs 
Let-off 80% 
Draw Lengths 26" - 30" 
Half Sizes 26.5" - 29.5" 
String/Cable 88”/ 32 3/4”
MSRP $959


----------



## dravesarchery

The new Heli-M Shoots and feels awesome! It is super quiet stable and light!! I like it allot, the draw cycle is super smooth!


----------



## dravesarchery

We are working on the videos that we shot on it while we were shooting it and putting it together tuning it.. they will be done soon!!


----------



## tmdtexan

Smoother than the xtreme?


----------



## Tecumseh

...I am looking forward to it Draves Archery. I will have to drive out in your neck of the woods sometime and visit you fellas.


----------



## southokiesling

to short looks like it belongs on a key chain.


----------



## jeffrichards

Shot it today Very smooth easy draw at 68 lb.. Did not get a z7 did not like the riser.. But Heli-m is awesome thinner look to riser light just one awesome bow.. Order one today.. will Have a reezen or a DXT for sale very soon!! Love the new Heli-m. like My dxt + reezen + and Xlr8 all in one Bow..


----------



## retrieverfishin

Uglyiest bow I have ever seen...sorry.


----------



## black-be4r

I feel like this is just a waste of money. A half of a pound is not enough of a selling point then the regular z7.


----------



## curts00

shot it and it buzzes for 2 seconds after the shot... with all the cheaper stuff they put on it the price should have dropped... at my local shop, not one order for it has been placed yet... they come in thiking great things and after shooting it they say thanks for letting me save my money... sad..


----------



## pernluc

Not digging it at all.


----------



## kitchell

YOU WOULD HAVE TO BE INSANE TO BUY ONE....... ill keep my reflex and kill just as many deer as the idiots that pay that price
i mean are they serious 959........ CRAZY


----------



## shrek77

I shot it yesterday the vibration was horrible so was the hand Schock not worth the price


----------



## chromes-z7

all you mathews haters get over it.. bow is super light has a great wall and draws smooth like every mathews!


----------



## chromes-z7

and the new accesories are not meant to be cheaper but lighter


----------



## southokiesling

chromes-z7 said:


> all you mathews haters get over it.. bow is super light has a great wall and draws smooth like every mathews!


dude i shoot a mathews and im not hating just because its new dosent make it better they need to change there line up its just the same z7 with a new name.


----------



## chromes-z7

well then design a new riser for them lol


----------



## Mdub707

I shot one a few weeks back. Nice bow for sure. I did notice the SLIGHT vibration after the shot, not bad, but still there. I imagine some heavier dampners would get rid of this, but that sort of defeats the purpose of the light weight stuff huh? I certainly wont be giving up my current Z7 to get one of these, but it is a nice bow.


----------



## backmaster

They are the ones that charge 1000.00 bucks so they should design a new rizer lol.


----------



## chromes-z7

backmaster said:


> They are the ones that charge 1000.00 bucks so they should design a new rizer lol.


lol true


----------



## Mdub707

The riser IS new!? I think some of you guys don't realize how much engineering time goes into designing something like that... lets not forget they're also a business, which means at the end of the day they need to turn a profit no? The Heli-M is a really nice bow, but like you guys said, I don't think I'll be giving up my Z7 to go to this one. There are changes, just not enough to make a difference for me at this time.


----------



## firehawk24

curts00 said:


> shot it and it buzzes for 2 seconds after the shot... with all the cheaper stuff they put on it the price should have dropped... at my local shop, not one order for it has been placed yet... they come in thiking great things and after shooting it they say thanks for letting me save my money... sad..


I would have to agree. It has a noticeable hand shock compared to the Z7. yes its light, but not worth the performance loss (hand shock) after having two z7's there is no way I could go to the HeliM. I love Mathews but I think they are just trying to make a statement against the Hoyt "Element".

I don't think making these bow bulimic is the way to go with R&D.


----------



## chromes-z7

they are definately going against hoyt.. and there lighter lol


----------



## chromes-z7

a light stabilizer will most likely fix the hand shock anyway...


----------



## CentralMass

Already trading in a Z7? They've only been out for a short time. I would think one would just be getting intimate with his/her Z7 at this point. Why get rid of such a fine bow so quickly?


----------



## SavageShooter

I just purchased a Heli M after shooting it at my local shop. I actually liked it better than the Z7 I shot. I just recently sold my PSE Firestorm Lite that I've had for...I don't know...9 years maybe. The PSE was a great bow in it's time it shot well for me and I could hit what I was aiming at up to 50 yards away. I'm looking forward to dressing this Heli M up and seeing how well it does. But sadly I have to purchase the accessories in phases due to the price I paid for the bow. First Mathews bow, looking forward to hunting with it.


----------



## BuckyHunter13

The bow is more than just a Z7X lite. The draw cycle is different, the bow handles and shoots different, there is less torque than the Z7X. I wouldn't say any bow is for everyone, and I don't blame someone for saying they aren't getting rid of their Z7 for a HeliM. Unless you are financially indifferent to throwing money away, it does not make sense to get a new bow every year. It is also impossible to expect any business to remain profitable while completely reinventing a highly technical piece of equipment annually. The auto industry redesigns their vehicles every 5-7 years, with moderate improvements and variations in-between. Most people also don't buy a new car every year, but these people aren't bashing the automakers for not making a product that left them with no choice but to upgrade because the new vehicle was so great. Of course, Mathews bashers are quick to grasp onto this argument as their best critique of every new Mathews bow. This will never change. My only recommendation is that if you are interested, shoot the bow. Shoot the Z7X. Shoot the Vector and the Carbon Element. Shoot them all and pick what feels best. But don't come on a forum bashing a bow you haven't shot, saying it's the exact same bow as the year before when all you have done is looked at a side-by-side of the specs. Your opinion means nothing at that point and is a disservice to anyone trying to find an honest opinion of the bow.


----------



## automartsales

A.....................................................men..(Yeah what he said!) lol


----------



## runnningonempty

BuckyHunter13 said:


> The bow is more than just a Z7X lite. The draw cycle is different, the bow handles and shoots different, there is less torque than the Z7X. I wouldn't say any bow is for everyone, and I don't blame someone for saying they aren't getting rid of their Z7 for a HeliM. Unless you are financially indifferent to throwing money away, it does not make sense to get a new bow every year. It is also impossible to expect any business to remain profitable while completely reinventing a highly technical piece of equipment annually. The auto industry redesigns their vehicles every 5-7 years, with moderate improvements and variations in-between. Most people also don't buy a new car every year, but these people aren't bashing the automakers for not making a product that left them with no choice but to upgrade because the new vehicle was so great. Of course, Mathews bashers are quick to grasp onto this argument as their best critique of every new Mathews bow. This will never change. My only recommendation is that if you are interested, shoot the bow. Shoot the Z7X. Shoot the Vector and the Carbon Element. Shoot them all and pick what feels best. But don't come on a forum bashing a bow you haven't shot, saying it's the exact same bow as the year before when all you have done is looked at a side-by-side of the specs. Your opinion means nothing at that point and is a disservice to anyone trying to find an honest opinion of the bow.


I think this is a great post and should be revived...


----------

